# whats so good about hydro



## fivesix83 (Jan 8, 2007)

whats so damn good about hydro?


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 8, 2007)

have you done any reading at all on this site?  

all your questions could probably be answered with some research.


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 8, 2007)

read this, all of it, TWICE it should give you better understanding and maybe answer some of you questions so you dont have to post a new topic for every question you have 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forumWOW/Full-Marijuana-Growing-Guide.html#HYDROPONICS


----------



## Smokin' Stang (Jan 8, 2007)

YOU be the judge


----------



## fivesix83 (Jan 8, 2007)

haha my bad dude i havent the hydro guide yet but i will i promise


----------



## KADE (Jan 8, 2007)

fivesix83 said:
			
		

> whats so damn good about hydro?


 
+ Clean, easy to fix wrongdoings, fast growth.

- Not as much room for errors, can't leave w/o attention as long, debatably harsher tasting smoke.


----------



## Hick (Jan 9, 2007)

fivesix83 said:
			
		

> whats so damn good about hydro?



hmmm..even senile old farts can have great succes with it...


----------



## Brouli (Jan 9, 2007)

hahahahahaah    maintenance , speed of growth , personaly the best way of growing ,  read som growing jurnals  look at dates and size of plant in a one week,
  then come back to this thread and  you will say " NOW I KNOW WHAT ALL OF YOU HAD IN MIND "


----------



## pussum (Jan 9, 2007)

Gets you your crop faster, but a ton more work involved and a better eye for detail and care is needed. Give me dirt any day.


----------



## naturalhi (Jan 9, 2007)

/\/\ Hmmmmm. 

Dirt: mix nutes every 3-4 days

Hydro: mix nutes every 2 weeks + add a little nutes or not when adding water to res.

Yeah thats a lot harder ;>)


----------



## Growdude (Jan 9, 2007)

pussum said:
			
		

> Gets you your crop faster, but a ton more work involved and a better eye for detail and care is needed. Give me dirt any day.


 
I have to disagree with it being harder, I have grown a few dirt grows and while the intal setup might be a bit harder, maintenace an daily care is far easyer for me.
It also seems easyer to deal with plant problems as I can controll the nutes better.


----------



## pussum (Jan 9, 2007)

Call me old fashion, but I prefer the good old way as opposed to hydro only because, for me, it feels right. It comes "of the earth" so to speak. I can't stay focused on creating that perfect hydro atmosphere. Plus since I have a history of tending to gardens and what not I can pretty much deal with problems as they arrise...i hope.


----------



## Brouli (Jan 9, 2007)

men we all can talk why we like hydro.....  the best way for you is to try on your own and then decide ,,,  and if you dont like-it  aaaa   a little knowledge is not going to kill you .
Ok peace out!!


----------



## justagrower (Jan 9, 2007)

ok, im new here and have some ???? for the elders....my plants leaves are turning purple....is this normal...i have another female of the same strain and its not purple. oh and there both like in the 6th week of flowering


----------



## KADE (Jan 10, 2007)

justagrower said:
			
		

> ok, im new here and have some ???? for the elders....my plants leaves are turning purple....is this normal...i have another female of the same strain and its not purple. oh and there both like in the 6th week of flowering


 
6th week it showed up? Too cold and/or mag def

if it has been purple longer then u have a ''purple strain''


----------



## Brouli (Jan 10, 2007)

maybe temp is to low ??


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 14, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> hmmm..even senile old farts can have great succes with it...


 
Ok, my nurse had to wake me up to read this, but I finally saw it!

Hhahahaahah, who you callin senile, what ever your name is?

If I remember tomorrow, I'm gonna write you about this.

Now, if I can just find the bedroom again....


----------

